# Dormant Trailer



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Check the floor, tires, lights and brakes. 

If you haven't used the trailer in two years, your tires could be dry rotted. That's what usually causes trailer tires to blow, not that they wear out.

Check the fittings under the trailer to make sure what's holding up the floor is in good shape and not in danger of rusting out anywhere. Check the tongue where it meets the body of the trailer for wear, rust, and stress cracks.

If you haven't had it done, you'll need to check and regrease the bearings in your wheels. 

Check your truck/trailer connection and make sure there aren't any shorts in the system. Make sure your lights and turn signals all come on, and if you have a light inside the trailer, check that too. Make sure your brakes function correctly.

Pick up your mats and check the actual floor boards. They should be firm, dry, and in good shape. Warped or worn floor boards should be replaced.

Check around and under the trailer for wasp or hornet nests before you try to move it.

Rust can be cosmetic, but you might want to spray it with Rustoleum to keep it from spreading.

Make sure your trailer tie downs are all functioning, and none of the wiring has come loose inside the trailer.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Sophie19 said:


> I have not used my trailer in about two years. I know I need to check the tire pressure, but what else do I need to look at before I use it again. There is some rusting on the roof. Is that dangerous or just aesthetic. Also do I need to check the floor of the trailer? If so how do I do so? I can take pictures of it tomorrow if it would be helpful.


Check lights, and to check the floor you stab it with a screw driver and see if the wood is soft anywhere. If it sits make sure the mats are pulled up also. Check tires for dry rot and at some point have the bearings looked at


----------

